# 100mg Nicotine Salts!



## Erica (24/10/17)

Nicotine Salts, a first to retail in South Africa! 

With high Nicotine users making a big comeback as MTL setups have increased in popularity, The Flavour Mill has ventured into the realms of Nic Salts, tried and tested to deliver a high strength E-Liquid without the harsh throat hit this will be sure to fly off the shelves!

Get yours now as stocks are limited. 

Product is intended for use by experienced users only.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DizZa (24/10/17)

Awesome product, for the first time in ages I made a 12mg mix. 

Nic rush was instant though!

Please keep in mind that this is 100mg and due caution should be taken when used.


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Oh wow! Epic stuff @DizZa !

There have been a lot of people waiting for these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/10/17)

@Erica_TFM this is fantastic news!!

May I request/suggest a simple step by step guide for us on the best (and safest way) to make the dilution?
I've read a bit online but still a bit hazy as how to exactly use this product, ready for mixing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/10/17)

Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/10/17)

Urgh Payfast and standard bank issues


----------



## DizZa (24/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Erica_TFM this is fantastic news!!
> 
> May I request/suggest a simple step by step guide for us on the best (and safest way) to make the dilution?
> I've read a bit online but still a bit hazy as how to exactly use this product, ready for mixing...



Hi @Rude Rudi, apologies for the late response. We have been bombarded with questions!

This is to be used exactly the same as any other Nicotine. That being said keep in mind that this is in 100mg strength and should be adjusted in your calculator as per the norm of 36mg.

Reasoning behind selling this product in the 100mg strength is for the purpose of most users would like to use this at higher strengths and therefore 36mg would suck! Imagine mixing at 12mg and your base is 36mg! Third of your E-Liquid base would be Nicotine! @Andre struggles with this all to often if memory serves me right! 

Should this not answer your question feel free to inform me. 

Just as a side note, stocks are very limited but there is another batch inbound and will soon be available in different strengths, bases and volumes!


----------



## DizZa (24/10/17)

eviltoy said:


> Urgh Payfast and standard bank issues



Apologies @eviltoy, we are in the process of setting up Paygate for card payments. You can EFT to which ever bank of ours you feel is easier and send us POP. We will make sure that it does get dispatched in time!


----------



## Humbolt (25/10/17)

ID10T error


eviltoy said:


> Urgh Payfast and standard bank issues


----------



## Silver (25/10/17)

Hi @Erica_TFM and @DizZa 

Congrats on the new product!

Please help me to understand something better. 
I thought that one of the reasons retailers didnt sell 100mg nic was because of the inherent dangers in handling it. And that if it spilled on your body it could be quite dangerous.

Does that change with the 100mg nic salts? Are the same dangers present?

Do you have to wear gloves and eye protection / mask to work with this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (25/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Erica_TFM and @DizZa
> 
> Congrats on the new product!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver!

For sure the reason this is the only 100mg Nicotine available to the public is definitely coupled with the dangers of handling this concentrated Nicotine.

My reasoning has always been that any Nicotine, whatever the dilution is dangerous and should be used with caution.
At 36mg Nicotine is at 3.6% with a 96.4% carrier contents, as for 100mg it is straight up 10% Nic and 90% carrier.

Now should you not have/plan to use the appropriate PPE you should not be using any strength of Nicotine. A mask is in my opinion overkill at these dilutions, but a pair of gloves and eye protection should at least be acquired. 

So then taking the misuse from the equation, it should be stored away from children and pets.

Loads of "theories" suggest that the indigestion of Nicotine causes an automatic vomit reflex that expels the material.
Should this be your safety net? Not at all, not for 36mg nor 100mg. 


Know what you purchase, understand what it can do, handle it the way it was intended to be handled. 

We didn't introduce 100mg to be first in line or to be the "funny" vendor, but merely because we brought YOU this product to be easily used for what it was intended. And that is HIGH Nic content E-Liquid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

